# anyone know how likely false positives are? ttc#1 for 2 years!



## xxbeckyxx

Hi everyone,does anyone know how likely it is to get a false positive? I've been ttc for over 2 yrs now and have never had a positve until TODAY!!!! 

I've just tested after being awake since 4am its now 6pm and I got a very strong positive! 

I can't actually believe it after all this time I didn't think I'd ever see those two lines! The test was from asda, so only a cheapie 3.50 for 2 tests.

I'm not on any meds or anything and I don't even know why its taken me so long as I've not had any tests done other than blood tests to check hormone levels. I just keep thinking its wrong I wish I could enjoy the moment if its right lol

I really want to believe that's its finally happened for me but don't want to be dissapointed if its false. Am testing again in the morning.

Has anyone had false positives before? My last period was late and only lasted a day if that! Now thinking it could have been implantation bleed I'm now 8 days late 

Sorry if this makes no sense I still haven't stopped shaking! Lol xx


----------



## charlene09

Is it possible that you could post a pic of your test hun.. & False positives are not common if a test has two lines then it is more than likely positive. x


----------



## cooch

If you're late and getting positives then I would say you're definitely pregnant! Congratulations!!!! 'm sure it is difficult to believe after all the time it's taken xx


----------



## poppy

False positives are pretty much unheard of. You can get false negatives but false positives can only really happen if a) can rarely happen if you are receiving fertility treatment or b) have recently been pregnant (i.e. just given birth or suffered a miscarriage/chemical pregnancy) and the hormones are still in your system.

So in general, a line is a line! I think congratulations are in order!

xxx


----------



## xxbeckyxx

Thanks ladies I feel better now the line is a definate line and started to appear after about 10 seconds. 

My cycles have been all over the place for the last 5 months for two years I had a 30-31 day cycle and af lasted 4-5 days but now my cycles range from 34-56 and period usually last 1 or 2 days. I only bought the test to try and get af to kick in lol so when I saw it was positive I just couldn't believe my eyes after 100's of lonely single lines I've finally got a BFP!! Thanks for the congrats I'm calling dr tomorrow also doing another test in the morning will keep everyone posted! 

And to anyone who has thought about giving up or thinking it will never happen don't!! If I can do it anyone can I'm sure good luck xx


----------



## xxbeckyxx

So I done anotherr test this morning and it was another very clear BFP! I'm so happy it still haasnt sunk in yet and I still keep thinking something is going to go wrong :( x


----------



## PheeBee

Many congratulations! X


----------



## honey08

congrats x


----------



## Sommerfugl

Huge congratulations!


----------



## Sharonnconnor

Congrats think positive xxx


----------



## xxbeckyxx

Thanks everyone as you can see I took a clear blue digi and it made me feel a lot better seeing that word come up lol goodluck to all still trying am praying every thing goes well fx


----------



## charlene09

xxbeckyxx said:


> Thanks everyone as you can see I took a clear blue digi and it made me feel a lot better seeing that word come up lol goodluck to all still trying am praying every thing goes well fx


Yay congratulations:D just shows miracles do happen, hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months!:hugs:


----------



## v2007

Congrats.

:xmas7:

V xxx


----------



## BabyHopes4Me

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Mom To 2

WHAT A WONDERFUL CHRISTMAS GIFT!!! congrats!!! :happydance:


----------

